# La madre degli imbecilli è sempre incinta



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

"La chiusura del settore non cancella l'odore: Napoli M e r d a"

Questi sono una banda di imbecilli analfabeti; spero che la curva venga squalificata a vita e questi esseri meglio che non lo dico va.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Alla prossima scatta la gara a porte chiuse. Alla terza la sconfitta a tavolino. Attenzione....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alla prossima scatta la gara a porte chiuse. Alla terza la sconfitta a tavolino. Attenzione....



Ben venga, sarei il primo a essere d'accordo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2013)

napoli mer.da non credo sia una cosa razzista, e poi è compito dell'arbitro scriverlo nel referto, siccome è avvenuto fuori dallo stadio non c'entra nulla


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Io per nulla e poi per ste robe, da meridionale (campano), non m'offendo. So quattro decerebrati, che puntualmente vengono da noi a fare le vacanze estive. Sono ignoranti, non pensano a quel che scrivono.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> napoli mer.da non credo sia una cosa razzista, e poi è compito dell'arbitro scriverlo nel referto, siccome è avvenuto fuori dallo stadio non c'entra nulla



Il messaggio è razzista, punto. Scritto da una banda di asini che si fanno comandare dal Barone, quindi figurati che gente è.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> napoli mer.da non credo sia una cosa razzista, e poi è compito dell'arbitro scriverlo nel referto, siccome è avvenuto fuori dallo stadio non c'entra nulla



Ovviamente. Il riferimento era al fatto che se si continuasse potrebbero scattare altre sanzioni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io per nulla e poi per ste robe, da meridionale (campano), non m'offendo. So quattro decerebrati, che puntualmente vengono da noi a fare le vacanze estive. Sono ignoranti, non pensano a quel che scrivono.



Da meridionale ste cose fanno rabbia anche perchè da quella curva è una cosa costante. Non sono 4 decerebrati, ma tutti.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il messaggio è razzista, punto. Scritto da una banda di asini che si fanno comandare dal Barone, quindi figurati che gente è.



Non è razzista, perchè il napoletano non è una razza.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2013)

Il barone, ROTFL.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente. Il riferimento era al fatto che se si continuasse potrebbero scattare altre sanzioni.



ah ok, siccome ho visto titoli di giornali che dicevano che lo stadio può essere chiuso alla prossima, qualcuno gli spieghi che questi episodi sono avvenuti fuori dallo stadio e che quindi la squalifica non è possibile, anche se fossero cose razziste

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Da meridionale ste cose fanno rabbia anche perchè da quella curva è una cosa costante. Non sono 4 decerebrati, ma tutti.



anche io sono meridionale, ma è solo un insulto contro la tifoseria avversaria, non lo trovo razzista


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è razzista, perchè il napoletano non è una razza.



Razzismo è anche discriminazione territoriale. Dai Suvvia Andrè sei di Salerno a due passi da Napoli come fai a tollerare sti slogan 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ah ok, siccome ho visto titoli di giornali che dicevano che lo stadio può essere chiuso alla prossima, qualcuno gli spieghi che questi episodi sono avvenuti fuori dallo stadio e che quindi la squalifica non è possibile, anche se fossero cose razziste
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Con Napoli offendono la città non la tifoseria. Loro sono razzisti contro di te perchè vieni dal Sud.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Razzismo è anche discriminazione territoriale. Dai Suvvia Andrè sei di Salerno a due passi da Napoli come fai a tollerare sti slogan



Non mi toccano per nulla ste cose, cioè non do per nulla importanza a sti quattro zampognari. Semplice.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Razzismo è anche discriminazione territoriale. Dai Suvvia Andrè sei di Salerno a due passi da Napoli come fai a tollerare sti slogan
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



sono normali cori da stadio secondo me, contro i napoletani i milanisti ma anche altre tifoserie li hanno sempre fatti, sono sfottò


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono normali cori da stadio secondo me, contro i napoletani i milanisti ma anche altre tifoserie li hanno sempre fatti, sono sfottò



Dovrebbe essere sfottò allora anche la maglia fatta da qualche ********* a Napoli contro Balotelli; per me no in entrambi i casi è deplorevole razzismo.


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ah ok, siccome ho visto titoli di giornali che dicevano che lo stadio può essere chiuso alla prossima, qualcuno gli spieghi che questi episodi sono avvenuti fuori dallo stadio e che quindi la squalifica non è possibile, anche se fossero cose razziste


Il rischio c'è per i cori che sono partiti da dentro lo stadio durante la partita.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Il rischio c'è per i cori che sono partiti da dentro lo stadio durante la partita.



Spero vengano presi provvedimenti.


----------



## sheva90 (29 Settembre 2013)

Grande Curva Sud


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Il razzismo si vede ovunque ormai.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Settembre 2013)

Questi cori non sono razzisti, IMHO.
Sono idioti e sgradevoli, ma non razzisti.
Rimangono comunque gravi ed è giusto che vengano puniti.
Si sono sempre fatti questi cori in tutti gli stadi? Amen, da ora non si devono fare più.
Bisogna cantare e tifare per la propria squadra, non insultare gli avversari.
Sono il primo a cui piacciono gli sfottò, se non sono sgradevoli.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Settembre 2013)

Però te gaetano mi fai un po' ridere onestamente. Fosse stato verso qualsiasi altra categoria te ne saresti fregato altamente, toccano Napoli ed allora bisogna diventare intransigenti. Dai su se ne sentono di peggio tutte le domeniche in ogni stadio


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2013)

Nuova firma dedicata alla nostra amata Curva che tanto ci onora


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Settembre 2013)

In linea di massima sono dell'idea che un tifoso debba incitare i propri e limitarsi a questo, senza insulti verso altri. Ci sta l'ironia e la satira nei confronti dell'avversario, senza sfociare in maleducazione.
Però ciò che desta più di qualche perplessità ed in qualche caso parecchia incazzatura è la disparità di trattamento e nell'interpretazione delle situazioni, quando vengono fuori. O si condanna e si punisce tutti, oppure non si condanna e punisce nessuno. Invece a volte si ha l'impressione che alcuni siano più protetti di altri, e che alcuni altri possano godere di più attenuanti.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Settembre 2013)

spero continuino nel loro proposito.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Settembre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Il rischio c'è per i cori che sono partiti da dentro lo stadio durante la partita.



No dai seriamente, adesso stiamo raggiungendo il colmo. No perché se squalificano per "Noi non siamo napoletani" allora c'è da squalificare anche per "chi non salta nerazzurro è" oppure "f...nculo a chi non tifa rossoner" perché discriminatorio verso il resto dell'universo. Stanno solo contribuendo ad alimentare situazioni che in futuro potrebbero essere ben peggiori di quattro sfottò da curva.


----------



## Graxx (29 Settembre 2013)

Io sono di napoli e non mi sento preso in giro...mi spiego meglio...napoli colera sei la rovina dell'italia intera...napoli *****...lavali col fuoco o vesuvio lavali col fuoco...per me sono cag.ate...non sono insulti razzisti...è una questione di inferiorità...l'inferiore lo prende come insulto...io non mi sento inferiore...il popolo napoletano...la città di Napoli non è inferiore...non è inferiore a Milano...non lo è a Reggio Emilia...noi non siamo inferiori a nessuno...siamo diversi...perchè ogni popolo lo è...ma inferiori no...Napoli è una città meravigliosa...il popolo napoletano è meraviglioso...voi direte c'è la camorra...ci sono i mariuoli...c'è la monnezza e c'è tutto il resto...ok avete ragione...abbiamo i ns problemi...ma chi non ne ha...l'insulto diventa pesante quando chi lo riceve lo subisce e come diciamo noi accusa...fin quando ci sentiremo all'altezza di tutti o addirittura superiori questi insulti non ci scalfiranno minimamente...andiamo avanti per la ns strada...a testa alta...senza pensare a queste sciocchezze....pensiamo solo a risolvere i ns problemi...quelli si che sn importanti ma non questi coretti da stadio...la cosa che però mi fa davvero rabbia è che le autorità diano peso a queste cose...squalificando e chiudendo curve...minacciando pene più severe e quant'altro..cosi facendo e come se dessero ragione a questi quattro ignoranti imbecilli...e a me questa cosa da noia...fastidio...un fastidio immenso...l'insulto la presa i giro la rendono loro pesante attuando queste pene cosi severe...perchè se noi napoletani cantiamo Milano puzza di mer.da non veniamo squalificati e se ce lo cantate voi si???...


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Settembre 2013)

per una volta son pienamente d'accordo con la curva!!! Questa squalifica è una cosa fuori dal mondo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> per una volta son pienamente d'accordo con la curva!!! Questa squalifica è una cosa fuori dal mondo



E ovviamente bisognava dire che Napoli puzza per protestare.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Però te gaetano mi fai un po' ridere onestamente. Fosse stato verso qualsiasi altra categoria te ne saresti fregato altamente, toccano Napoli ed allora bisogna diventare intransigenti. Dai su se ne sentono di peggio tutte le domeniche in ogni stadio



Ma appunto.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Settembre 2013)

E' ovvio che è solo provocazione!! Vieni squalificato per quel coro, lo riproponi per protesta.... Ci squalificavano per un coro alla Juve, rifacevano i cori contro la juve.


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che è solo provocazione!! Vieni squalificato per quel coro, lo riproponi per protesta.... Ci squalificavano per un coro alla Juve, rifacevano i cori contro la juve.



Non mi sembrava difficile da capire...e chi si offende per questi cori si vede che non ha nulla a che fare con lo stadio


----------



## Snape (29 Settembre 2013)

Grandissimi. Stima profonda. Una sentenza non cancella la passione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrava difficile da capire...e chi si offende per questi cori si vede che non ha nulla a che fare con lo stadio



Ne riparliamo quando la tua casa crolla per il terremoto e io ti vengo a urlare in faccia che sei un terremotato.
Fate tanto i gradassi quando vi muovete a branchi di pecore ma singolarmente secondo me siete conigli.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Settembre 2013)

A me pare una provocazione per la squalifica. 

Comunque a me quello che fa la curva non interessa, la potrebbero chiudere anche domani, tanto la loro utilità è zero


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo quando la tua casa crolla per il terremoto e io ti vengo a urlare in faccia che sei un terremotato.



devo essere sincero??in quel contesto non mi offenderei di sicuro!perchè so come funziona allo stadio...come ovviamente non mi offendono se mi cantano milano puzza di m.
sono sfottò,altro che cori di discriminazione razziale e territoriale...ieri sera sono stati fatti come provocazione nei confronti della squalifica...che è veramente ridicola..


----------



## Ale (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> "La chiusura del settore non cancella l'odore: Napoli M e r d a"
> 
> Questi sono una banda di imbecilli analfabeti; spero che la curva venga squalificata a vita e questi esseri meglio che non lo dico va.


ma cosa ti aspetti da quei porci?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> *devo essere sincero??in quel contesto non mi offenderei di sicuro!*perchè so come funziona allo stadio...come ovviamente non mi offendono se mi cantano milano puzza di m.
> sono sfottò,altro che cori di discriminazione razziale e territoriale...ieri sera sono stati fatti come provocazione nei confronti della squalifica...che è veramente ridicola..



Non ti auguro mai di vivere un terremoto, davvero mai. Però credimi è difficile che quando uno ti sfotte terremotato riesci ad accettarlo ( soprattutto quando poi il terremoto c'è stato veramente).
Questo non è uno sfotto, è ignoranza dai. Sfottò è uno striscione tipo " Interista vederti a maggio è tornato un miraggio" o roba simile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> ma cosa ti aspetti da quei porci?



Vedi tipo il gradasso davanti al corteo chiatto e pelato, tipico uomo che in un Paese Serio sarebbe a spaccare le pietre nel deserto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non ti auguro mai di vivere un terremoto, davvero mai. Però credimi è difficile che quando uno ti sfotte terremotato riesci ad accettarlo ( soprattutto quando poi il terremoto c'è stato veramente).
> Questo non è uno sfotto, è ignoranza dai. Sfottò è uno striscione tipo " Interista vederti a maggio è tornato un miraggio" o roba simile.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



si ma so come funziona allo stadio...se venissero a dirmelo al lavoro o in università ok!potrei incazzarmi...ma dal momento che questi sono sfottò per me non ha senso arrabbiarsi...ma sai quanta gente tra quelli che cantava è napoletana??persino il capo della curva è napoletano...il coro è rivolto come provocazione e sfottò ai tifosi napoletani..punto!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

se vogliamo parlare di violenza etc...,pur frequentando la curva, sono uno dei primi a dire che non ci deve essere spazio per la violenza per uno sport...ma vietare megafoni,tamburi e ora anche questi cori mi sembra veramente ridicolo


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Settembre 2013)

Comunque Arsozzenal ha ragione. Se avessere cantato Parma *****, Parma puzza, non sono sicuro che ci sarebbe stata una squalifica. Napoli ha sicuramente una tutela maggiore, non si può toccare (e lo dico da meridionale)

Vorrei vedere cosa succederà contro il Livorno ad esempio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si ma so come funziona allo stadio...se venissero a dirmelo al lavoro o in università ok!potrei incazzarmi...ma dal momento che questi sono sfottò per me non ha senso arrabbiarsi...ma sai quanta gente tra quelli che cantava è napoletana??persino il capo della curva è napoletano...il coro è rivolto come provocazione e sfottò ai tifosi napoletani..punto!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> se vogliamo parlare di violenza etc...,pur frequentando la curva, sono uno dei primi a dire che non ci deve essere spazio per la violenza per uno sport...ma vietare megafoni,tamburi e ora anche questi cori mi sembra veramente ridicolo



Si ma vorrei capire cosa c'è di sfottò in " Vesuvio Lavali col fuoco". Tu dici che è un semplice sfottò da stadio, per me alla base c'è che loro sperano veramente che accada.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si ma so come funziona allo stadio...se venissero a dirmelo al lavoro o in università ok!potrei incazzarmi...ma dal momento che questi sono sfottò per me non ha senso arrabbiarsi...ma sai quanta gente tra quelli che cantava è napoletana??persino il capo della curva è napoletano...il coro è rivolto come provocazione e sfottò ai tifosi napoletani..punto!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> se vogliamo parlare di violenza etc...,pur frequentando la curva, sono uno dei primi a dire che non ci deve essere spazio per la violenza per uno sport...ma vietare megafoni,tamburi e ora anche questi cori mi sembra veramente ridicolo



Se il loro obiettivo è quello di estirpare il tifo dalle curve per fare spazio alle famiglie che facciano pure. Poi quando si renderanno conto che allo stadio non ci andrà più nessuno (perché noi su 23 mila abbonati almeno la metà sono abbonati in curva) ci sarà da ridere. La delinquenza dalle curve la si estirpa in altri modi, non chiudendole. CAPRE!

PS: Poi parlando di delinquenza e di cori beceri, che queste CAPRE vadano a farsi un girettino nelle due curve di Napoli, sai quanta feccia che esce fuori.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Se il loro obiettivo è quello di estirpare il tifo dalle curve per fare spazio alle famiglie che facciano pure. Poi quando si renderanno conto che allo stadio non ci andrà più nessuno (perché noi su 23 mila abbonati almeno la metà sono abbonati in curva) ci sarà da ridere. La delinquenza dalle curve la si estirpa in altri modi, non chiudendole. CAPRE!
> 
> PS: Poi parlando di delinquenza e di cori beceri, che queste CAPRE vadano a farsi un girettino nelle due curve di Napoli, sai quanta feccia che esce fuori.



La curva del Napoli è spregievole, zeppa di tossici, camorristi e delinquenti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2013)

ma giocano a fare i duri?


----------



## Graxx (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La curva del Napoli è spregievole, zeppa di tossici, camorristi e delinquenti.


Non che le altre curve siano fatte di angioletti e santarellini...tutte le curve d'italia sono cosi...


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Settembre 2013)

L'unica cosa fatta bene degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## Bawert (29 Settembre 2013)

Ci sono dei cori che ci possono stare e altri no... sulle calamità (terremotati) non ci dovrebbero essere dei cori


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Settembre 2013)

Da oggi in poi, comunque, se tolleranza zero deve essere, non bisogna accettare più nessun coro sgradevole. Nessuno.
Altrimenti queste chiusure delle curve sono solamente delle pagliacciate.


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2013)

Io parto dal presupposto che allo stadio incito la mia squadra, non sto li a fare coracci verso gli avversari. 

Detto questo a me da fastidio solamente una cosa, tutte le città vengono inserite nei cori ma è la prima volta che vedo un castigo simile. Napoli è stata tutelata oltre modo, stranamente!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Non che le altre curve siano fatte di angioletti e santarellini...tutte le curve d'italia sono cosi...



Indubbiamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io per nulla e poi per ste robe, da meridionale (campano), non m'offendo. So quattro decerebrati, che puntualmente vengono da noi a fare le vacanze estive. Sono ignoranti, non pensano a quel che scrivono.



Aspetta aspetta perché tu pensi che quelli che scrivono queste cose siano dei tipi di " attivisti della lega nord " ?? Sbagli di grosso ... Il 99% di quelli che stanno in curva sono di origine meridionale quindi togliti dalla testa questa idea .. In questo caso è ignoranza pura .


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta perché tu pensi che quelli che scrivono queste cose siano dei tipi di " attivisti della lega nord " ?? Sbagli di grosso ... Il 99% di quelli che stanno in curva sono di origine meridionale quindi togliti dalla testa questa idea .. In questo caso è ignoranza pura .



Vorrei conoscerli questi napoletani ultras del Milan che fanno cori sul Vesuvio per sputarli in faccia uno ad uno.


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2013)

Vabbè Ronaldì mi sembri un pò troppo patriottico adesso però eh  Santo cielo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vorrei conoscerli questi napoletani ultras del Milan che fanno cori sul Vesuvio per sputarli in faccia uno ad uno.



No Gaeta' tu ti arrabbi perché non capisci che è semplicemente uno sfottò calcistico...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2013)

I sfottò fanno parte del calcio, anche se questo clima non mi piace per niente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè Ronaldì mi sembri un pò troppo patriottico adesso però eh  Santo cielo...



Non sono patriottico  anzi sono il primo a dire che questa terra è marcia e sono il primo a volermene andare via dall'Italia. Però sti cori proprio non li digerisco 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> I sfottò fanno parte del calcio, anche se questo clima non mi piace per niente.



Sei di Catania. "Etna bruciali tutti" ti darebbe fastidio?


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2013)

Ma il discordo di fondo è che il napoletano è diventato, non so perchè, un'offesa. Se io dico ad uno napoletano è vista come un'offesa. Se io dico ad uno marocchino è un'offesa. Assurdo. Ecco perchè non mi sorprende che questi cori ai napoletani siano stati puniti.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sei di Catania. "Etna bruciali tutti" ti darebbe fastidio?



Beh di sicuro non mi farebbe piacere  Però trovano il tempo che trovano. Sono sfottò tra tifosi di calcio. Anche se sono il primo a dire che certe offese vengono fatte da gente senza cervello, che magari dovrebbe pensare a farsi una vita.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Settembre 2013)

Quindi se alla prossima partita si comincia a cantare " inter m.e.r.d.a alè alè alè " scatta la squalifica per discriminazione verso gli interisti ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2013)

Non mi sembra proprio il caso di offendersi per cori da stadio...
Anche perché sono più che altro una protesta verso la ridicola squalifica.


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Settembre 2013)

la sostanza comunque è che lo stadio senza la curva è un autentico schifo...fischi alla squadra,zero sostegno,silenzio tombale,e stadio deserto.se questo è quello che volete fate pure!


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vorrei conoscerli questi napoletani ultras del Milan che fanno cori sul Vesuvio per sputarli in faccia uno ad uno.



I napoletani rappresentano tutto il meridione?


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la sostanza comunque è che lo stadio senza la curva è un autentico schifo...fischi alla squadra,zero sostegno,silenzio tombale,e stadio deserto.se questo è quello che volete fate pure!



Il problema è che manco si possono utilizzare i tamburi e megafoni...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Settembre 2013)

Non ho voglia di leggere i commenti, ma do ragione in toto alla Curva Sud.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta perché tu pensi che quelli che scrivono queste cose siano dei tipi di " attivisti della lega nord " ?? Sbagli di grosso ... Il 99% di quelli che stanno in curva sono di origine meridionale quindi togliti dalla testa questa idea .. In questo caso è ignoranza pura .



La sostanza non cambia, i cori in questione non mi toccano per nulla.


----------



## Moruboshy (29 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questi cori non sono razzisti, IMHO.
> Sono idioti e sgradevoli, ma non razzisti.
> Rimangono comunque gravi ed è giusto che vengano puniti.
> Si sono sempre fatti questi cori in tutti gli stadi? Amen, da ora non si devono fare più.
> ...


Straquoto..non ci deve piu' essere nessuna forma di tolleranza o compiacente indifferenza verso queste modalita' . L' ironia e' un ingrediente importante e puo' insaporire il modo di assistere allo spettacolo della partita (ricordate lo striscione "Interista diventi pazzo"?). Se non c' e' questa capacita', allora niente.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2013)

Questi sono degli eroi, non degli imbecilli... Napoli me*da, sempre! E che il Vesuvio se li porti via sul serio una volta tanto i tifosi napoletani

trovo più stupido chi dà dell'********* a chi tifa come lui...



ok a parte gli scherzi ha più senso fare cori pro-squadra piuttosto che fare i cori contro gli altri, ma il tifo è una malattia che a volte porta all'esagerazione, però se i cori contro vengono sanzionati (non certo per razzismo che non c'entra) devono essere sanzionati tutti...

A Savona si canta "presto brucerà la val bormida" quando viene l'Altarese, ma non siamo razzisti...


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Settembre 2013)

comunque dicono che rischiamo un turno a porte chiuse perchè sono partiti ancora cori contro i napoletani dal primo anello blu a cui è seguito un richiamo dello speaker che è stato sonoramente fischiato...
questa buffonata non fa altro che aumentare l'"antipatia" nei confronti dei napoletani


----------



## Aphex (29 Settembre 2013)

Preferisco mille volte questi cori piuttosto che vedere dei napoletani che si mettono, in gruppo, a picchiare un anziano fuori dallo stadio.
E comunque questo buonismo dilagante è vomitevole, da un estremo all'altro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2013)

Se le cose stanno come dice Alciato, pare che sul referto l'arbitro abbia segnalato la frase "Noi non siamo napoletani", che dovrebbe essere classificata come semplice sfottò.
Quello che è successo fuori non verrà considerato.

Se veramente squalificano il campo di nuovo sarebbero le comiche.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Il messaggio è razzista, punto*. Scritto da una banda di asini che si fanno comandare dal Barone, quindi figurati che gente è.



La puzza?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E ovviamente bisognava dire che Napoli puzza per protestare.



Ma è OVVIO che andranno avanti sempre in quella strada.

Fosse stato "Inter mer.." il coro, e fosse stata chiusa la curva, avrebbero fatto la stessa identica cosa.

Cioè io sono allibito.
Ma perché non si è mai insultata la "città" rivale nel calcio?

Ma seriamente, "voi" Napoletani, ma come state?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Settembre 2013)

però se l'oggetto del dileggio fosse stata l'alluvione di firenze tutti a indignarsi, immagino (e infatti così è stato, l'anno scorso).
cosa vuoi che importino le vittime del colera, mica hanno la stessa dignità.


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spero vengano presi provvedimenti.


Gli stessi cori si son sentiti durante Sassuolo-Inter, ma non sono stati presi provvedimenti.
Quindi direi che le tue speranze siano vane


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> però se l'oggetto del dileggio fosse stata l'alluvione di firenze tutti a indignarsi, immagino (e infatti così è stato, l'anno scorso).
> cosa vuoi che importino le vittime del colera, mica hanno la stessa dignità.



Ma dai, son 30 anni che metà dei palazzetti d'italia canta "giorno speciale" e nessuna curva è mai stata chiusa...

Ma anche "Milano brucia" si sente da una vita, e nessuno ha mai detto "bè"

Rimango stupito io che qualcuno si sia indignato verso firenze onestamente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Settembre 2013)

Basta questo cavolo di perbenismo che non fa altro che dare fiato agli idioti
Dice il vero chi afferma che moltissimi della curva che fanno i cori sono di origine napoletana

Se fosse razzismo la curva fischerebbe Nocerino che è napoletano anche dopo una tripletta, oppure lo stesso Balo perchè è di colore o ElSha perxhè di origine egiziana, e lo stesso vale per le altre tifoserie

Ma come si fa a parlare di razzismo se una curva nella stessa partita fischia un avversario perchè di colore e magari applaude un proprio giocatore anch'esso di colore?

Certo i cori delle curve mi inducono conati, ma essere liberali vuol dire anche accettare che qualche ****** si sfoghi allo stadio
e poi non capisco perche certe cose non si possono dire allo stadio ma possono dirle i leghisti da 20 a questa parte in parlamento e in televisione?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2013)

Nel pullman per Monaco stavamo, noi gruppetto di napoletani, con dei romani e dopo aver bevuto dalla bottiglietta di uno di loro gli abbiamo detto di fare attenzione al colera


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> comunque dicono che rischiamo un turno a porte chiuse perchè sono partiti ancora cori contro i napoletani dal primo anello blu a cui è seguito un richiamo dello speaker che è stato sonoramente fischiato...
> questa buffonata non fa altro che aumentare l'"antipatia" nei confronti dei napoletani


si ma non erano in tanti io almeno li ho sentiti a malapena e poi basta, a sassuolo si sono sentiti nettamente piu forti e poi urlavano " noi non siamo napoletani" se mi dicono io non sono torinese mica mi sento offesa eh, per quanto riguarda quello che è successo fuori dallo stadio non succederà niente l'ha detto ieri sera cesari a premium.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma dai, son 30 anni che metà dei palazzetti d'italia canta "giorno speciale" e nessuna curva è mai stata chiusa...
> 
> Ma anche "Milano brucia" si sente da una vita, e nessuno ha mai detto "bè"
> 
> Rimango stupito io che qualcuno si sia indignato verso firenze onestamente.



e infatti io l'ho sempre trovato ipocrita.
fare un distinguo sulle morti è qualcosa di aberrante.
si stigmatizzano i cori sull'heysel, spagnolo o de falchi (ma anche la già succitata alluvione ha ben altra considerazione), salvo legittimare il dileggio selvaggio nei confronti di quei poveracci morti nel terremoto (tra cui un carissimo zio di mia madre, vorrei sottolineare) o per mano del colera con la storia che 'sono quarant'anni che si sentono questi cori'.
spiacente, non siete meno ipocriti di ronaldinho89.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> e infatti io l'ho sempre trovato ipocrita.
> fare un distinguo sulle morti è qualcosa di aberrante.
> si stigmatizzano i cori sull'heysel, spagnolo o de falchi (ma anche la già succitata alluvione ha ben altra considerazione), salvo legittimare il dileggio selvaggio nei confronti di quei poveracci morti nel terremoto (tra cui un carissimo zio di mia madre, vorrei sottolineare) o per mano del colera con la storia che 'sono quarant'anni che si sentono questi cori'.
> spiacente, non siete meno ipocriti di ronaldinho89.



Ma infatti io sono sulla stessa linea per tutti. (Poi il distinguo se mai è fra chi è veramente morto e chi semplicemente canta, in un modo o nell'altro "Crepa!")


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Settembre 2013)

Ma che razzismo, camminare dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2013)

Scusate io è da una vita che sento dare dell Ebreo al milanista dal tifoso interista ... Ora tralasciando l ignoranza dell offesa ... Anche li dovrebbero squalificare tutti


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io sono sulla stessa linea per tutti. (Poi il distinguo se mai è fra chi è veramente morto e chi semplicemente canta, in un modo o nell'altro "Crepa!")



balle, dai. finora i cori sul terremoto e il colera sono sempre passati in cavalleria.
lo sdegno è sempre stato riservato solo ad alcune tragedie.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2013)

Su Napoli però non si può dire mai niente. Al primo sfottò si parla di razzismo... ma per piacere va... sono degli sfottò, non c'entra niente il razzismo in questo caso.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Settembre 2013)

Striscione sull'Heysel, multa all'Inter - page 2

notate le differenze fra questo topic e quello sopraelencato.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> balle, dai. finora i cori sul terremoto e il colera sono sempre passati in cavalleria.
> lo sdegno è sempre stato riservato solo ad alcune tragedie.



Ma anche no. Perché tu non hai mai sentito cantare da un palermitano "lavali col fuoco" ad uno di catania?
Ci si attacca a qualsiasi cosa, mica è una questione di "certe situazioni". Tutte le tifoserie hanno "anti" tifoserie. Che "giustamente" danno contro. Magari c'è gente con meno fantasia o più fantasia, ma qui il discorso non cambia.

E' come dire che i canturini sono razzisti perché una volta si e una no che vengono a varese sfasciano tutto e lanciano sassi sui pullman (e viceversa). Son razzisti? No.
Ci fosse stato un vulcano a due passi da Varese, canterebbero "lavali col fuoco" ugualmente. Garantito (e penso tu possa chiedere a chiunque).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Striscione sull'Heysel, multa all'Inter - page 2
> 
> notate le differenze fra questo topic e quello sopraelencato.



Guarda, c'è tutto il mio pensiero proprio lì.

Mancanza di classe assoluta (parliamo di morti veri, non di "augurare la morte" in maniera sì ignorante ma comunque goliardica, visto che nessuno può certo far eruttare un vulcano), e paragone immediato con il morto Facchetti.

Come vedi io seguo sempre la stessa linea. Bisogna essere tutti uguali nel bene e nel male.


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

Io di certo non sono la persona che sta a difendere la curva, ma per me si sta facendo un cinema inutile su sta vicenda, assurda la squalifica, assurda la reazione di [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
In tutti gli stadi del mondo c'è questo genere di cori, il vittimismo dei napoletani è imbarazzante, chissà come mai sono gli unici sempre a piagnucolare quando si dice Napoli mer** e correlati, quando si sa che lo si dice per tutte le città e squadre avversarie senza che nessuno si metta a piangere come loro.

Pagella di Ziliani

Voto 1: Vittime patetiche


----------



## 666psycho (30 Settembre 2013)

ma su dai, é un sfottò, non ne farei un dramma, i problemi sono altri.


----------



## Mithos (30 Settembre 2013)

Che chiudano una banda di tifosi prezzolati al soldo dell' uomo del cappone a me non tange minimamente, anzi..


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sono uscite le squalifiche ecc e sul Milan non è uscito nulla quindi caso chiuso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;298495 ha scritto:


> Sono uscite le squalifiche ecc e sul Milan non è uscito nulla quindi caso chiuso.



Ottimo, come al solito i giornali hanno ingigantito i fatti.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Hanno appena fermato fuori dall'Emirates un tifoso del Napoli, ubriaco, per schiamazzi. Ovviamente non c'entra nulla con la "discriminazione territoriale", ma da persone cosi sensibili come loro non mi aspetto certi comportamenti. C'è un complotto mondiale contro il tifo partenopeo


----------

